# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  plantage sous vista

## exe2bin

un plantage du programme "iexplore.exe" survient de faon inopine :

l'instruction  0x6a663fa8 emploie l'adresse mmoire 0x6a663fa8. Les donnes neccessaires n'ont pas t places en mmoire en raison d'une erreur d'E/S de type 0x000003c.

mis  part la relative clart du message quelqu'un aurait-il connaissance de quoi il retourne et comment palier  ces plantages qui m'obligent  eteindre la machine ?!

----------


## b_zakaria

Salut,
C'est quoi ta configuration ? Pas de Mal wares? Quelle version d'Internet Explorer?
As-tu install les dernires mises--jours (Microsoft Update)?

----------


## exe2bin

-Configuration : windows vista edition familiale premium
-Mal ware ??
-Version IE : 8.00.6001.18702 (ie8 quoi !)
-Mises  jour : elles se tlchargent toutes seules

----------

